# sr20 swap help



## nosdelux (Dec 8, 2004)

Hey guys, im pretty new to the nissan scene and ive been going to school for automotive as well as doin high school..im currently a junior in high school and i just bought a 240 off of someone down the road...i am pretty familiar with the ka24e motor and i am plannain on doin a swap with an sr20 motor im gettin for christmas. The thing i am askin is if anyone could give me a good overview on the swap from either themselves or link me to a website, because i have never done a motor swap. This would be tons of help if anybody could help me....thanx!


----------



## Fitz_240 (Jan 29, 2004)

One site that I know of, is srswap.com (aka. heavythrottle.com). They have a lot of good info.

Good luck with your project.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

i really wish i could remember the name of the company :balls: but i read in scc once that some company (in the mid west area i think) will take the harness from your original motor and the new sr motor and splice them for you. that will save allot of headaches and time! im sure you could email them asking for the site they should be able to help you out...........i think 200 (no idea if thats the price) is safe insurance you wont have any fires :thumbup:


----------



## DTriumph (Dec 8, 2004)

heavythrottle.com or see the guy on ebay who is also with heavythrottle I believe.
$100.00.
Good service and turn around time.


----------



## ZilviaS14.5 (Dec 25, 2004)

*Hello & Help*

Hello,

I am Jason I own a 1995 240sx I recently bought a S13 Front Clip complete. I would like to know how long it would take to do an actually install and start up, estimated. And I need to know whether the s13 or 240sx Ecu will work better or at all. And if I have to modify the uncut harness to work on my 240sx.


----------



## 240luvr (Oct 8, 2004)

you definitly have to make mods to the wiring harness to make it work using either ecu...

as for the estimated time for install and startup, it really depends on how fast you work, how well you know the car(s), how handy you are in the garage, if you're by yourself or with a few people helping...I'd say if you spent a whole weekend in the garage with a friend or two, and get the wiring harnesses pre-spliced, you could have it done in one weekend.

Just remeber these sayings that everyone hates to hear...haste makes waste, and patience is a virtue.


----------

